# Early 1915-1917 Hawthorne???



## Twinbar (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought I would post a few pics of an early diamond frame bike one of my favorite pickers scored and ended up in my pile.  I think it is an early Hawthorne but would love to hear your feedback.  As you can see it is very complete and unmolested but missing the head badge.  The tires even held air for a little while.  There is a catalog of 1917 Hawthorns on Dave's site and the front chain ring is the same on some of the models.  Hard maple rims.  you can just make out the paint detail with the gold pinstripe.  hard to believe she is approaching 100 years old...


----------



## Twinbar (Sep 12, 2011)

*more pics*

More pictures...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great bike!! looks like it's time for a new chain.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Sweet*

You really do have a "Superb" bicycle there. I like it!


----------



## ftwelder (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing condition for it's age.


----------

